# how to price Chromaluxe, photo murals, sublislate,stone



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

We primarily do promotional products but have been sublimating for about 3 years. Nothing big, mostly small orders. We are thinking about doing some arts and craft shows offering to put old or new photos on Sublimation substrates. We will display and hand out a tri-fold flyer without prices, not sublimate on site. I know how I would price most sublimation items but not so sure about this, I see photos and Chromaluxe and photo substrates as a class by itself, especially with old photos.
My question is directed to those who are already doing something like this (photography is my hobby) and have a pricing structure in place. Not asking for your trade secrets, this is a generic question. I'm not looking for all the replies about depends on your market etc, etc. Just trying to see if I'm in the ball park especially when it comes to the murals. I need to price in such a way that I can offer discounts for qty orders or immediate commitment. The brochure will also send them to our web site. Thanks


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

I make the tile murals for $50 a sq foot for retail. The sublislate tiles I do for 3X cost (don't forget about shipping because these weigh a lot more than standard tiles). This allows me to cut the cost for my wholesale customers and still make a little profit.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

BRC said:


> I make the tile murals for $50 a sq foot for retail. The sublislate tiles I do for 3X cost (don't forget about shipping because these weigh a lot more than standard tiles). This allows me to cut the cost for my wholesale customers and still make a little profit.


 WOW, $50 a square ft, I like that pricing method, I was looking at price per tile but I think I was too low. I have already been approached about wholesale price so I think I do need to up my retail price to leave some room for wholesale. Because so much of the cost of sublimation is in the labor, I hope to not do to much for wholesale. I only bought a small quantity of Slates and was surprised at the shipping cost, definitly a factor. Thanks so much for your feedback.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

It sounds like more than it actually is. It takes 9 tiles at about $1.25 each + shipping to make just over 1 sq foot plus 3 sheets of 8 1/2 X 14 paper at almost $1 each with the ink figured in so about $15 is gone already. Add in the time to scan a photo plus layout time plus print time and 7 - 15 minutes press time depending on how big your press is plus the scrap that is bound to happen sooner or later. Then a discount to a wholesale account and you will soon wonder why you don't charge more.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

BRC said:


> It sounds like more than it actually is. It takes 9 tiles at about $1.25 each + shipping to make just over 1 sq foot plus 3 sheets of 8 1/2 X 14 paper at almost $1 each with the ink figured in so about $15 is gone already. Add in the time to scan a photo plus layout time plus print time and 7 - 15 minutes press time depending on how big your press is plus the scrap that is bound to happen sooner or later. Then a discount to a wholesale account and you will soon wonder why you don't charge more.


I guess we might have a miscommunication, I was thinking in terms of the chromaluxe panel murals not tiles. Those panels are only 2 or 3 per square foot. I didn't plan on doing any ceramic tile murals but if I did it would be with the larger tiles. I mostly want to stick with metal panels, sublislates and sandstone and leave the ceramic to others. Maybe I'm missing something but I don't think I want to do anything that takes 9 tiles per sq ft.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## guest25413 (Oct 19, 2007)

I used to be a restaurant manager, so I use that formula. Here is my blog where I explain my pricing technique:

Home Based Business Tips and Tricks: September 2010


----------

